# New home, new shop



## AllThumbs (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a 10' x 12' shop in my old house. We moved into a home with an unfinished basement. I claimed half of it for my shop. It's about 24' x 24'. Here it is:


----------



## Artie (Nov 15, 2010)

Gday mate..I see a problem here........



YOU GONNA NEED MORE GEAR TO FILL IT UP!..... what a great reason to go and buy more stuff!

 ;D


----------



## AllThumbs (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a lot of junk but I moved remember? Lots had to go to the dump. Don't worry, I will start accumulating again.


----------

